# AFC or AHA?



## AudiMcNuben (Jan 5, 2008)

Which do I have? How do I find out? Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: AFC or AHA? (AudiMcNuben)*

The VW 30V motor is etched on front top of of engine..can't remember exactly where..but if you take the plastic covers off and look around you should find it..mine said ATQ...I'd be Audi/VW uses the same marking spec..given the Germans' usual penchant for consistency. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: AFC or AHA? (spitpilot)*

I found where the engine code etching should be, but when I pulled the covers off to look, there is nothing at all etched on that little metal tab! I'm not 100% sure what engine block I have. Can someone please help?
My car is a 1997 Audi A6 (C4) 2.8L 30v Quattro 5-speed. Thanks!


----------



## R8tech (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: AFC or AHA? (AudiMcNuben)*

what year is your car? the AFC engine is the 12 valve car, while the AHA is the 30 valve car. mid 97 started the AHA until the 00 model year when audi went to drive by wire.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: AFC or AHA? (R8tech)*

I found the engine code! It was on a sticker in the trunk in the spare tire bucket. I have the ACK engine! 
After doing some google search, I found the the ACK 30v is a EU/UK/AU engine much like the AHA, but with fewer emissions. 
This is going to make it troublesome for me to order parts online since all of the US sites don't list if thier parts are compatable with the ACK engine. The search begins!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: AFC or AHA? (MEDEL514)*

Try joining here:
http://www.vagcat.com/


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: AFC or AHA? (tryin2vw)*

Does anyone know w good site to check parts compatability between parts for different block codes? I've been looking but haven't had any luck


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: AFC or AHA? (MEDEL514)*

The vagcat site is the EKTA parts site hosted by the Russians. It is in English. It will have the OE part number for the various engines. It will take a bit of work for camparing parts.


----------

